# Has anyone installed a blower on a Heat and Glo Cosmo 42 SLR?



## Breck (Nov 24, 2014)

Just had a heat and glo cosmo 42 installed and learned this unit is primarily cosmetic.
I had been wanting function, so am trying to find someone who has had success installing a blower kit into this unit. Any help or pointers would be appreciated!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 25, 2014)

Blower kits are not available for this unit. It is primarily a DECORATIVE APPLIANCE & is not heater rated.
After perusing the literature & CAD drawiing, it does not appear that there is a heat exchanger.
It also looks to me that all of the fronts will block any air movement coming out of the box..
Your best bet is to try to move the available (minimal) BTU output with external sources, like
box fans or ceiling fans...


----------

